# She's leaking a clear fluid this morning...



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Alright you all, I'm going to need some internet hand holding for the next couple of weeks... my first kids are due the last week of January or first week of February (so I was told by the lady I got the doe from).

This morning my doe was leaking a steady drip-drip of a clear fluid from her backend. From what I understand this is the start of the birthing process and could mean that kidding is days or even a couple weeks away yet? Is that correct? 

Can someone please tell me exactly what day and time she's going to kid so I can relax? :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Liquid like pee? Or a liquid thats a bit goopier?


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

That's a great question... I'd say little goopier than pee but not a lot. It was a steady drip like a leaky faucet would have so it didn't appear to be "jelly" but it wasn't running like pee. I didn't feel or taste it? :shocked:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, i wouldnt taste it....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:ROFL: 

Not sure then, Dawn dripped clear stuff for about a month before she kidded. Talk about :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:shocked: TASTE IT????? :shocked: 
do people actually taste it???


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Cinder. I will pray that she will hold off until this storm is gone. 
If you are getting the snow that we are (I am sure you are).

I have a doe that will more then likely go today in this storm. :shocked:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> TASTE IT?????
> do people actually taste it???


i hope not.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I was totally joking about the tasting part. Sorry, I have a weird sense of humor. Of course you know some people....  

Lori - my hubby started to work this morning and had to turn around and come home for the day because of the "flurries" we were supposed to get. He was in white out, blizzard conditions. It's finally abating here and I'm guessing we ended up with at least five inches and with this infernal wind we are getting the usual drifts that are a foot to two feet across the drive and road. We were hoping for a few feet, oh well, we still have a couple months for one of those really big ones!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How is she doing?


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

> How is she doing?


Well, I was gone all day yesterday. She seemed normal last night.

I went out to milk at 8:30 this morning and she didn't get up to greet me.. very abnormal. I rushed over and she was cuddled up to a still damp little doeling! Talk about kicking someone into panic mode... I've got an emergency thread started... I need to run back out and check on her right quick.

She is adorable! Oh my goodness... I had no idea she'd be so tiny for a Nubian. She weighs about 4 lbs. and is about 11 inches tall.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nice...glad everything is good, pictures by any chance?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

The pictures are on the emergency thread in this (kidding) forum

LW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cinder ...congrats  :leap:


----------

